# bleeding after transfer - cyclogest or gestone?



## Lirac (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi,

I wondered whether anyone had had experience of bleeding before test day? I bled just three days post transfer following DEIVF in Spain, although was told that cyclogest is meant to stop this from happening.

I am just about to start FET for the two remaining frosties and was prescribed cyclogest again to stimulate a period, but have begun to bleed before the course was completed.

I had a hysteroscopy last month but this has confirmed that nothing is wrong. The blasts were perfect and my lining was very thick and no-one can give me an explanation as to why I started to bleed.

I wondered whether this might be the reason that previous IVFs have failed - might I not be responding to cyclogest? I have looked up a few threads and found that some ladies have opted for gestone. 

We are desperate to make sure that the frosties have the best possible chances of implanting so any advice gratefully received!

Lirac


----------



## sunrise69 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi Lirac,
I had my first fresh double donation last April and it was a BFN. On beta day my progesterone was only 18ng/ml but it should be over 40 or more. 
I was taking utrogestan 600mg/day vaginally because I was told its better to take vaginally as it gets to the right place with a better result. 
But I think that some people like me don't respond as usual to some drugs, therefore I need a lot of extra help. We are not all the same.
Hopely I will be in Brno at the end of July for my frosties and this time I'll take also progesterone injection. I know that is not very pleasant but no pain no gain......
My clinic said that progesterone in higher doses doesn´t impair results so I'm hoping that PIO injection could help me to get my dream......
You can take both utrogestan and gestone injections may be work so much better for you.
Good luck!

Monica


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi there, 

I bled 8-9 days after transfer on both my first 2 cycles on cyclogest
On subsequent cycles with gestone injections I have always made it to test day - sadly one miscarriage, 1 BFN and 1 cancelled cycle - so no positive outcome to report yet, but I certainly think the gestone is stronger and works better for me in that at least I get to test day without a bleed

The injections are somewhat unpleasant but it's worth it if it gives you peace of mind that you are getting the progesterone you need

So I would def give gestone a go, 
best of luck!
Suitcase
x


----------

